# Makita vs Dewalt Bench Planer?



## sjm1580 (Aug 28, 2016)

I have been torn between these two planers the Dewalt DW735x and Makita 2012NB and can't seem to pull the trigger. Does anyone have any experience with either or both of these planers? Or is there another that I should be looking at for say less than a $1,000?

The only bad thing I hear about either is the Dewalt is loud, I can live with that.

As always thanks for the help!


Steve


----------



## mat 60 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hay Steve. I have had a Dewalt for years. I think you will find that they are a great planer. I have the older model and the new one seams to be almost everyones favorite .


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

If your budgets that high its not a bad idea to stretch it a little bit and move to a full-size machine:
http://www.grizzly.com/products/15-Planer/G0453W?utm_campaign=zPage

Something like that is admittedly higher than the $1k you said, but not by horribly much, and you get an extra 3 inches in width, more power, quite and generally a more sturdy build


----------



## sjm1580 (Aug 28, 2016)

epicfail48 said:


> If your budgets that high its not a bad idea to stretch it a little bit and move to a full-size machine:
> http://www.grizzly.com/products/15-Planer/G0453W?utm_campaign=zPage
> 
> Something like that is admittedly higher than the $1k you said, but not by horribly much, and you get an extra 3 inches in width, more power, quite and generally a more sturdy build


I looked at the two Grizzly models below the model you suggested and the reviews were not the greatest. I would like the one you suggested but the price with shipping is more than I can go and I have a issue with space also. 

With that said, thanks for the suggestion!

Steve


----------



## sjm1580 (Aug 28, 2016)

mat 60 said:


> Hay Steve. I have had a Dewalt for years. I think you will find that they are a great planer. I have the older model and the new one seams to be almost everyones favorite .


Thanks

Thanks!


----------



## sjm1580 (Aug 28, 2016)

I have also read a few good reviews on the Contech 400200H spiral cutter planer. A little more expensive than the Dewalt but people claim a beefy well made, planer. Does anyone have any experience or knowledge of these?

Thanks


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

sjm1580 said:


> I looked at the two Grizzly models below the model you suggested and the reviews were not the greatest. I would like the one you suggested but the price with shipping is more than I can go and I have a issue with space also.
> 
> With that said, thanks for the suggestion!
> 
> Steve


Ive found when it comes to grizzly tools in general, reviews arent always to be trusted. Too many people go in comparing the tool to a powermatic or jet, and come up disappointed when the griz tools dont have the same level of polish. Every grizzly machine ive used has worked perfectly fine, even if there are a few rough corners.

That said though, i only linked that particular planer as an example of what i was talking about, not to talk you into that unit in particular. I stand by my statement that you may want to look into a full-sized unit, im sure you could find a used one inside your budget


----------



## sjm1580 (Aug 28, 2016)

epicfail48 said:


> Ive found when it comes to grizzly tools in general, reviews arent always to be trusted. Too many people go in comparing the tool to a powermatic or jet, and come up disappointed when the griz tools dont have the same level of polish. Every grizzly machine ive used has worked perfectly fine, even if there are a few rough corners.
> 
> That said though, i only linked that particular planer as an example of what i was talking about, not to talk you into that unit in particular. I stand by my statement that you may want to look into a full-sized unit, im sure you could find a used one inside your budget


There are some good looking full size units out there for sale on Craigslist and unfortunately I simply do not have the space for another full size machine. I really need to stay in the smaller realm. With that said I have been doing a bit of research and have read some really good things about cutech planers. Every review I have read says they offer a very high quality cut, very low snipe, easily adjustable. Just curious if someone here has any experience with them.

Thanks!


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

I can't speak to the Makita but I've been more than satisfied with my DW735 for many years now. I would think that any planer is going to be noisy so noise protection is a must for whatever you decide.


----------



## sjm1580 (Aug 28, 2016)

sweensdv said:


> I can't speak to the Makita but I've been more than satisfied with my DW735 for many years now. I would think that any planer is going to be noisy so noise protection is a must for whatever you decide.


Thanks Dave!


----------



## Stevedore (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm happy with the DW735. I caught it on a sale from Rockler with the infeed/outfeed tables, spare blades, & stand for $699. The stand is nice; very solid & the built-in mobile base works very well.

For me, buying a bigger, more heavy-duty model would have been a problem with my limited space. I generally use my Fein shop vac for dust collection, but the DW735 has a fairly strong chip/dust blower in it, so all I do is connect a dust bag (from a Black & Decker leaf blower/vac!) to it & very few chips escape. An added plus for the DeWalt, IMO.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

sjm1580 said:


> There are some good looking full size units out there for sale on Craigslist and unfortunately I simply do not have the space for another full size machine. I really need to stay in the smaller realm. With that said I have been doing a bit of research and have read some really good things about cutech planers. Every review I have read says they offer a very high quality cut, very low snipe, easily adjustable. Just curious if someone here has any experience with them.
> 
> Thanks!


Fair enough mate. Ive heard nothing but good things about the 735, though i don't own one unfortunately. I will say though, playing around with the display models ive seen certainly give the impression that the dewalt is one of the most solidly built of the lunchbox models

Ive heard decent things about the church planers too. If memory serves cutech took over when steel city went under, at least that's what I vaguely remember hearing, and I know that there's at least one guy here who had the steel city planer and loved it. I'd wager the helical head alone would make it worth having


----------



## sjm1580 (Aug 28, 2016)

epicfail48 said:


> Fair enough mate. Ive heard nothing but good things about the 735, though i don't own one unfortunately. I will say though, playing around with the display models ive seen certainly give the impression that the dewalt is one of the most solidly built of the lunchbox models
> 
> Ive heard decent things about the church planers too. If memory serves cutech took over when steel city went under, at least that's what I vaguely remember hearing, and I know that there's at least one guy here who had the steel city planer and loved it. I'd wager the helical head alone would make it worth having


That is what I understand as well that they are the old Steel City model, updated the cutter heads and saw that last year they ran a fall special. I'm going to call them tomorrow and see if they plan the same thing this year! It looks like it is down to the Dewalt 735 and the Cutech.


----------

